# Pot Call



## Tclem (Dec 30, 2013)

Black walnut pot call. Made about 10 last year and 2nd one this year. Think they are looking better and sounding better still trying out different dimensions. Ca finish
Tony

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TMAC (Dec 30, 2013)

Looking good Tony


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice call !


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 31, 2013)

Nice looking call Tony. Keep after it, you'll find the sound that you're looking for. Keep in mind that different wood will change the tone a little. That's not all bad, because everybody has a different idea of what the "right" sound is.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 31, 2013)

@BrentWin I've got a list of measurements. Starting to realize every change in hole diameter, sound board to scratching surface, soundboard to wall distance and every other measurements affects the sound. Going through a lot of slates an glasses. Lol


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 31, 2013)

And the striker it is paired with will,also make a difference.


----------



## ghost1066 (Dec 31, 2013)

Keep after them most call makers will tell you it took at least 20 before they got near the sound they wanted. When I started I had some pretty calls but they sounded terrible so they got cut apart. Like Tony and Kevin said everything changes the sound. A lot of folks that use calls but don't make them don't realize these work on the same principles as other musical instruments which is what I consider them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tclem (Dec 31, 2013)

One thing I've learned is everybody thinks a different sound sounds good or should I say the gobbler thinks a different sound sounds good. Guess they are like us men. We all like our women a little different. So why shouldn't a turkey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Tony, can we see the other side of that pot? Ask a turkey and you will get a gobble or a yelp. Hope they will help.

Ray


----------



## Tclem (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## ironman123 (Dec 31, 2013)

That is plumb purty Tony.

Ray


----------



## Tclem (Dec 31, 2013)

Ty


ironman123 said:


> That is plumb purty Tony.
> 
> Ray


----------



## Shagee415 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey Tony where do you get the supplies like the slate, glass, etc..... Also is there a tutorial on turning one of these that you know of? I search but came up with nothing.


----------



## dbroswoods (Dec 31, 2013)

Shagee415 go to Tho game call forums and you will find all the info about making calls and tutorials. Grassy creek game calls, Brookside gamecalls or [email protected] is the places to get your supplies for making pot calls.

Mark


----------



## Shagee415 (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks Mark much appreciated


----------



## Tclem (Dec 31, 2013)

Exactly what mark said. Read the turkey call tutorials on that web site or all the tutorials for that matter
Tony


----------



## bald9eagle (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm not trying to mass market my calls so most everything is "ballpark" when it comes to my dimensions. The big thing is knowing what changes do what. Like someone said, every turkey hunter likes a little different sound. That's why I just get everything somewhat close (meaning I don't obsess over being exact on every call). I let guys play with the calls and strikers and decide their own combonation.


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 1, 2014)

bald9eagle said:


> I'm not trying to mass market my calls so most everything is "ballpark" when it comes to my dimensions. The big thing is knowing what changes do what. Like someone said, every turkey hunter likes a little different sound. That's why I just get everything somewhat close (meaning I don't obsess over being exact on every call). I let guys play with the calls and strikers and decide their own combonation.


 
Matt, I agree completely. I intentionally have some variation in a batch of calls. I'm not arrogant enough to think that I have the perfect sound. For one thing, no two guys will sound the same on the same call. I just put several choices on the table and let them find the one they think is right.

The biggest thing that I try to avoid is a hollow sound in a call. Beyond that, I believe that you can most any call sound good. You just have to find the sweet spot on the friction surface, the right striker and the right technique.


----------



## myingling (Jan 1, 2014)

That's all good and all but when you have different sounding calls the the thing is knowing your dimensions because when the fellow from where ever just bought a call from you and now his buddy wants one that sounds just like it ,,you best be able to make it LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bald9eagle (Jan 1, 2014)

That's true. For the most part I will keep my dimensions tighter on my copper and aluminum calls. Slate is forgiving enough that the differences are hardly noticable. (IMO) I just like to give guys the chance to pick out what they like.

I like a crisper sounding call. As a call maker I have learned to make calls that sound good to me and calls that don't sound as good. I have sold several that I didn't like but the guy buying it was just in love with it. One of my coworkers loves slate and raspy calls. I really like cooper and aluminum. I guess I try to keep some in one range and others in another.

I'm like Brent....I don't like it to sound hollow. Beyond that you can call in a turkey with most any decent call. But yeah....your are selling to turkey hunters, not turkeys. LOL.


----------

